# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Vangjeli i Marise

## Dragut

lënda do të shkatërrohet, apo jo?. Shpetimtari tha: Te gjitha natyrat, të gjitha formacionet të gjitha krijesat bashkërendojnë njëra në tjetrën dhe njëra me tjetrën, dhe do jenë sërisht të shpërndarë në rrënjët e tyre. Meqënëse natyra e lëndës shpërbëhet vetëm në rrënjët e natyrës së saj. Kush ka veshë për të kuptuar të kuptojë 

Pjetri i thotë: Meqënëse na ke shpjeguar çdo gjë, na shpjego edhe këtë. Çfarë është mëkati i botës?. Shpëtimtari u përgjigj: Nuk ka asnjë mëkat. Jeni ju në fakt që bëni mëkat atëhere kur bëni veprime që janë të natyrës së tradhtisë bashkëshortore, që thirret mëkati. Për këtë motiv e mira vjen në mes jush, në esencën e çdo natyre për tu rrikthyer tek rrënja e saj.
Dhe vazhdoi duke thenë: Prandaj sëmureni dhe vdisni, sepse ju dëshironi atë që është mashtruese, ajo që ju mashtron. Kush mund ta kuptojë, ata kuptojë. Lënda ishte origjinë e një pasioni pa krahasim, që vazhdoi me diçka që është kundër natyre. Dhe erdhi atëherë një shqetësim në të gjithë trupin. Për këtë arsye u them: Bëni kurajo! Nëse jeni të pikëlluar, bëni kurajo, në praninë e shumllojshmërinë e formave të natyrës. Kush ka veshë të kuptojë, le të kuptojë.

Kjo u tha, i Lumturuari i përshëndeti e tha: Paqja qoftë me ju! Patçi paqen time! Kini kujdes që askush tiu mashtrojë me fjalë: Shikoni këtu apo Shikoni atje., Biri i njeriut, është në fakt brenda jush. Ndiqeni! Kush e kërkon e gjen.

Shkoni, pra, dhe predikoni Vangjelin e Mbretërisë. Nuk kam shpallur asnjë lutje përveç atyre që ju kam përcaktuar. As nuk ju kam dhënë ndonjë ligj si një ligjvënës, deri sa të mos jeni prej tij të detyruar. Kjo u tha dhe iku.

Por ata mbetën të trishtuar dhe qanë fort duke thenë: Si mund të shkojme tek të mirët dhe tu predikojme atyre Vangjelin e Mbretërisë të Birit të njeriut? Nëse ata nuk e kursejnë atë, siç do të kursehemi dhe ne?

Çohet atëherë Maria, i përshëndet të gjithë e u thotë vëllezërve të saj: Mos qani, mos u bëni malinkonikë dhe as të pavendosur. Mëshira e tij do jetë përgjithmonë me ju e do ju mbrojë. Por të lutemi për madhështinë e tij, meqënëse ai nga ka përgatitur e na ka bërë burra

Duke thenë kështu, Maria ktheu tek e mira mendjet e tyre dhe ata filluan të diskutonin për fjalët e Shpëtimtarit

Pjetri i thotë Marisë: Motër, ne e dime që Shpëtimtari të donte më shumë se grate e tjera. Na thuaj fjalët e Shpëtimtarit që ti mban mend, ato që ti njeh dhe ne jo; ato që ne nuk kemi dëgjuar.


Maria u përgjigj duke thënë: Ajo që juve u është fshehur unë do ju a them. Dhe ajo vazhdoi tu thoshte atyre fjalët në vazhdim: Unë pashë zotërinë në një vegim dhe i them: Zotëri, sot të pashë në një vegim. Ai mu përgjigj duke thënë: E lumturuar qofsh ti që nuk u lëkunde para meje. Atje pra, ku është mendja, atje është thesari. Unë i them: Zotëri, pra më thuaj: ai që shikon vegimin, dhe e shikon ndërmjet shpirtit apo ndërmjet shpirtit ?.

Shpëtimtari u përgjigj duke thenë: Ai nuk sheh ndërmjet shpirtit, dhe as ndërmjet shpirtit, por mendja që ndodhet midis këtyre të dyve, është ajo që shikon vegimin e

(mungojnë katët faqe)

Dhe dëshira (e zjarrtë) tha: Nuk të pashë kur ti zbrite, tashmë të shikoj ndërkohë që ngjitesh lartë. Si mundet, pra, ti gënjen që nga momenti që më përket? Shpirti përgjigjet: Unë të pashë, ndërkohë që ti nuk më ke pare e njohur. Unë të shërbeja si veshje, por kurrë nuk më ke njohur. Kjo u tha, dhe ajo iku e lumtur dhe e kënaqur.

Shkoj më pas tek fuqia e tretë që quhet injoranca. Kjo pyeti shpirtin: Ku po shkon? Je kapur në ligësi, ama je kapur, Mos gjyko! Shpirti i thotë: Përse më gjykon, ndërkohë që unë nuk të gjykova? Unë u kappa, edhe pse unë nuk kappa. Nuk jam njohur. Por unë kam njohur që çdo gjë është shpërbërë, si gjërat natyrore si ato qiellore.

Mbasi shpirti kishte lënë pas saj fuqinë e tretë, u ngjit lartë e pa fuqinë e katërt. Ajo kishte shtatë forma. E para është, errësira; e dyta, dëshira (e zjarrtë); e treta, injoranca; e katërta, emocioni i vdekjes; e pesta, mbretëria e mishit; e gjashta, dituria idjote e mishit; e shtata, dija inaçore. Këto janë shtatë fuqitë e zemërimit.

Ato e pyesin shpirtin: Nga po vjen, vrasëse e njerëzve? Ku po shkon o kapërcyese e hapsirave? Shpirti u përgjigj duke thenë: Ajo që më mban është vrarë, ajo që më kujton është vënë mënjanë, dëshira ime (e zjarrtë) është shkatërruar dhe injoranca ime ka vdekur. Në një botë jam zgjidhur nga një botë, në një typos nga një typos (nuk gjeta një fjalët ne shqip për këtë) superior, nga zinxhiri i harresës, që është kalimtar. Nga tani e më pas unë do të arrij në heshtje, prehjen e kohës, momentit e eonit (fjala e fundit nuk eshte shqip)

Mbasi tha këtë Maria heshti. Deri këtu i kishte folur Shpëtimtari

Por Andrea replikoi dhe i thotë vëllezërve: Thoni atë që mendoni për ato që ajo tha. Unë të paktën, nuk besoj që Shpëtimtari të ketë thenë ato. Këto doktrina, në fakt, janë sigurisht mësime të tjera.

Për këto gjëra foli edhe Pjetri. Ai hetoi për këtë veprim të Shpëtimtarit: Mundet që ai të ketë folur realisht e privatisht dhe jo hapur me një grua, pa e ditur ne?


Duhet të ribesojmë dhe të dëgjojmë atë (Marinë)? Mbase ai e ka kundërvënë ndaj nesh?
Maria atëherë qau dhe i thotë Pjetrit: Pjetër, vëllai im, çfarë beson pra? Beson që unë i kam shpikur vetë, apo që unë gënjej për sa i përket Shpëtimtarit?

Levi replikoi me Pjetrin duke thenë: Ti je gjithmonë i rëmbyer Pjetër! Unë tani shoh që i hakërrohesh gruas ashtu siç bëjnë kundërshtarët. Nëse Shpëtimtari e kosideron të denjë, kush je ti që e mohon? Nuk ka dyshim, Shpëtimtari e njeh mire. Për këtë donte më shumë atë se ne. Duhet, përkundrazi të kemi turp, të rivishemi tek njeriu i përsosur, të formohemi siç ai na urdhëroi dhe të njoftojmë Vangjelin, pa nxjerrë as një komandim tjetër as një ligj jashtë asaj që na tha Shpëtimtari.

Mbasi Levi tha këto, ata nisën të shkonin të njoftonin dhe predikonin.

----------

